# NBD: Used Ibanez ATK700 with sound clip



## simonXsludge (Sep 22, 2013)

Oi!

Clip and photos first, details later...

https://soundcloud.com/sludgestudios/kemper-ibanez-atk700




































This is my second bass (the other one is a Gary Willis GWB35) and I scored it on Guitar Center's used pages. I wanted to get an ATK for the longest time. My bassist plays ATKs and would choose them over any of his Soundgears or BTBs any time of the day, because they just sound amazing and so snappy. They straight up kill his BTB with EMGs. So through him using them so much I came to love them myself.

I payed $300 (plus taxes and shipping) for it, which is a steal for how much bass you're getting. I had a guy at Guitar Center set it up for me, because it's half off, when you just bought something and I wanted to give it a shot. He did an awesome job actually, I was very positively surprised. I took it home and have been enjoying it ever since... such a great instrument. 

I love that it has a 5-piece neck (rare for ATKs) and the finish on it reminds me of older Prestige necks, comparable to the finish on my RG2077XL's neck. It practically plays itself, even with my tiny hands. It also sounds just as awesome as expected, super snappy and it has that Hardcore/Punk type of "clank" to it, that you would expect from a Music Man for example. Those ATK700s are built in Korea and there is one with a Koa top that I would LOVE to get my hands on eventually as well. I have never had an Ibanez instrument that was built in Korea before, but I gotta say the quality is really good. A sticker with the price of it was still on the back... $933 back in the day (mid 2000s, I believe). The finish on mine is way more purple than you'd usually see... I'm okay with that, it looks nice.

TL;DR: I am loving it!


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm so jealous of you! What a beautiful score!


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 23, 2013)

Such a perfect design. Nice and simple.

IMO, a better looking MM Stingray...


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 23, 2013)

chrisharbin said:


> I'm so jealous of you! What a beautiful score!


There are more on GC's used gear pages. One has a pickguard, though.


----------



## Kaickul (Sep 23, 2013)

Beautiful finish! I have always been a fan of ATKs, I just think that the 5 string version looks better.


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow - that's beautiful! Big congrats!!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 23, 2013)

Congrats and hngd!


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 23, 2013)

Liquid Carnage said:


> Beautiful finish! I have always been a fan of ATKs, I just think that the 5 string version looks better.


I wanna get a 5-string ATK eventually. I agree, the wider neck does look better against that large body. I don't want an ATK305, though. Maybe the new Premium or an older one.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 23, 2013)

The ATK305 is no slouch. I have one, and it holds up favorably to some very nice boutique basses in just about every way except for weight (it's TREMENDOUSLY heavy!)


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 23, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> The ATK305 is no slouch. I have one, and it holds up favorably to some very nice boutique basses in just about every way except for weight (it's TREMENDOUSLY heavy!)


I know, my bassist has one (and the Premium). I find the Premium much nicer and it's also not as heavy.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 24, 2013)

Is there a 5-string Premium yet?


----------



## Vostre Roy (Sep 24, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> Is there a 5-string Premium yet?


 
There's one on the website for sure

And grats on that bass, would really love to try one, I like the unusual bridge pickup, shape and the fact that the neck is a bit fatter than the Soundgears one.

Cheers!


----------



## shawnperolis (Sep 24, 2013)

This is ....ing heavy, I love it.


----------



## Michael T (Sep 24, 2013)

Congrats, great color ATKs are sweet, I regret parting with mine for a SR.

Sound test sounds nice, great tone.


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Sep 25, 2013)

It is great, though fret inlays look kinda confusing to me


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Sep 25, 2013)

Killer bass! That's a great score! I love the fat tone you can get so easily out of em. The only thing that's stopping me from getting em, no 6 string version (that I'm aware of? lol) and I absolutely hate the headstock lol it looks ridiculous! But either way HNBD!


----------



## angus (Oct 1, 2013)

Awwwwesome. Great score- I used to have one of these, too. I scored it off of Guitar Center when they were blowing them out brand new for $330. I only sold it because I never play four strings, but the bass was fantastic. I kind of wish I'd kept it. 

FYI, they record better than any other Ibanez I've encountered, btw. They're great to work with.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 2, 2013)

angus said:


> FYI, they record better than any other Ibanez I've encountered, btw. They're great to work with.


Exactly my experience.


----------

